# Burn Out



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else. 

I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else. 

Even though I LOVE KNITTING there are days or maybe two I have to not knit. I take a break from knitting and search for patterns. Then when I feel the urge I knit.

My Brother thinks it is just to weird..=Rolls Eyes= I try to explain to him that I HAVE to take these breaks because I could be frustrated with a pattern and since I don't want to quit it (Because I am NOT a quitter) I am more of a perfectionist then anything. IF I have to frog 10 times its going to be put down for several days lol besides there is nothing wrong with having a day of pattern hunting either. So I was just curious to know about other knitters..


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You can get burned out. I crochet too, so I just switch to it, when I need a break from knitting.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Yes, I do the same thing. Either put it down or go to something else for a while. I eventually finish the project but not until I'm sure I can do it without ripping it all out. I currently have two projects going both of which I have become frustrated. I put them down and have done several other things in order to feel like I've accomplished something and to restore my confidence. Never hurts to take a break.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It's about equal between looking for KP members needed answers, crocheting, knitting, doing some chores. And making sure I can go online without THIS computer fighting me...I have utilities on EVERY computer I build so that I'm not having to hover over a family member's shoulder...I don't like more than a familial hug - why should I expect the family member to?

If I see across the room that assistance is needed...THEN "momma" comes and corrects the computer...not until then. <G> Not really trying to take over the computer...if I need sleep after stitching a few hours...I'll go do it - WITHOUT holding my parent's hands at their computers.

Yes, I'm an admitted computer nerd...but who better than the person who built the computers...so that I have a machine to do a church calling without having to ask for one. I also am willing to answer MOST MS Windows related problems. I would have to research Apple and Linux problems...but I have worked with Linux.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You're lucky your brother takes an interest in what you do. Mine wouldn't! I like to knit small baby items, that way I don't get bored.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

inishowen said:


> You're lucky your brother takes an interest in what you do. Mine wouldn't! I like to knit small baby items, that way I don't get bored.


LOL Theres no telling with him. He thinks the whole knitting thing is a waste of time if Im not making any money. He will never understand. I think he is just nosey and bossy then anything else. LOL


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I never know when i am going don with burn out,or how hard it will hit me.I can knit for years and never get it,other times when it hits me i don't knit for ages,my body seems to tell when it needs a change or rest. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I usually have several projects going at the same time. That way if I get tired of one I just pick up another. I am always looking for the next one !!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I do the same thing, which is why I am afraid to try big projects.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Most things in life cycle.


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, I really relate to this - I am exactly the same. I usually have 3 projects going so I can alternate when boredom sets in. I do stick with it when the end is in sight, though.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I am the same way. Always have several projects going at the same time. I also eventually finish them all.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


When someone gives me a hard time about my knitting/crocheting.......I just tell them I have extra 
needles and pester them about giving them lessons.
When I was home last summer.......my brothers roommate was worried cause I kept telling him I had my extra crochet hook ready for his crochet lesson. He didn't know what to think of the whole thing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

How do you think my number of WIPs has gotten up to 74? I tackle things too big, get bored or distracted (by something seen on KP, usually), and begin something else. Eventually, they do get finished ... if I don't just get fed up and rip it out.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Brianna9301 said:


> I do the same thing, which is why I am afraid to try big projects.


Me too!  I think I've developed a case of adult onset ADD
I usually am working on at least 3 small projects.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I got burned out last year and didn't knit for several months. Nothing was working, I'd knit and rip, knit and rip, knit and rip and finally just put the needles down. Might have been as long as 4 months.It was a bit scary...I wasn't actually sure that I would pick them back up again. 

But things are back to normal again. I usually have 2 or 3 projects going. Right now, I've got 2 pairs of socks, two blankets and a shawl OTN. But only 1 UFO and I'm getting the bug to get back to stitching that rug together!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Just recently went through something similar. Did not touch any knitting for several months. Kept reading KP though and looking at patterns. Last week I finally went out and purchased yarn to knit sweaters for my son and grand kids. Now that was fun. Guess I am back to normal again. I finished the front of the sweater for my son. All is well again.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

That's why I have more than one project on the go. If I get bored with one I do something completly different and then go back to the original one. Of course, I sometimes can't knit (I have Rhemotoid Arthiritis and Carpal tunnel in both hands) and then I go do lally or read a lot!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is why I don't do big items, i.e. bedspreads, wedding gowns, etc. I know I would not finish them. BUT, I have the utmost admiration of those who can and do create those large, gorgeous pieces.


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

Unless you have OCD (my son has it mildly) then you do need a break from things that you do everyday. My need is a total break from housework!! Yes, very occasionally from knitting, but then I knit so slowly it is hard for me to get bored with it.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I usually have one big project and several small ones, so I can switch to something else. I also switch to looking for patterns. I think you're just like the rest of us.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You are not along..I too start different things when I get bored especially if it's a long on-going project. I try to get a couple of things that knit up quickly in..visit the project do a few more of the triangles...I think I have 32 now left to do perhaps I will set a goal to finish within a specified time so it will be done by Xmas.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Hi, I am working on a lace pattern and being a fairly new knitter I am struggling with the 12 repeats on the pattern. I keep losing my place if I keep going with it for too long. I am sure it won't be perfect once finished but I am determined to get to the end of it! I will wear it with pride no matter how many little mistakes in it - only I will know they are there after all!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

cynthia387 said:


> Unless you have OCD (my son has it mildly) then you do need a break from things that you do everyday. My need is a total break from housework!! Yes, very occasionally from knitting, but then I knit so slowly it is hard for me to get bored with it.


Oh boy - don't we all need a break from housework! :lol: :lol:


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I usually have several projects going at the same time. That way if I get tired of one I just pick up another. I am always looking for the next one !!


Me too...often a big project mixes with a beloved and much made teeny tiny toy bear project, which I make for fund raising.


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

This is not a problem, it is just putting aside for some time ... I do the same with different projects, i.e., I start a patch project, do it to some to some extent, then switch to knitting on evenings while watching TV, or if it is a nice afternoon, go in the garden for a bit of gardening, etc... it keeps things interesting to carry on... I have sometimes 3 to 4 quilting projects at a time. There are SO MANY things interesting to do that I have lots of projects !!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love the knitting part it's when it comes to the making up that I get bored. I hate sewing up the finished item, I don't know why most people can't wait to see the finished item but I just find it boring, boring, boring. :thumbup:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

When I read this post I thought I had written it, you were describing me yesterday. I'm knitting a cable cardigan for my granddaughter and the wool keeps splitting, I'm totally fed up with it BUT it's needed for June. So I started a plain one (which is needed as well) so will alternate the two whatever my mood. Totally agree about the housework always need a break from that.


----------



## Machalo (Feb 13, 2013)

I have several items in the works, too. I call it "knitter's ADD" when my dear hubby mentions it, and I try to keep them out of the way most of the time. I carry two with me so I can knit whenever I get bored or am stuck in traffic. I can get a short burst of knitting done and my project grows faster than it would otherwise do with working 80+ hours a week.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

When I do something such as knitting, I will do it for a long time, then for some crazy reason I will lose interest in it and move to something else. This happened years ago when I took up tole painting. Bought the brushes, all the paints, loads of books, took classes and had a ball doing it. After a period of about 3-4 years I decided I didn't want to do it anymore and started doing counted cross stitch. The same thing happened. Bought kits and plain aida cloth and all the colors of the rainbow in floss....
I don't know why this happens, but it does and is VERY frustrating to me for I can't get REALLY good at something because I lose interest before I can get to that point.
I am beginning now to see the signs of that with my knitting and I am fighting it. I am now eyeing quilting classes.
Does anyone have a reason for this and a solution?


----------



## Tandy (Dec 11, 2012)

The other day my husband asked how long was the knitting bug likely to last!


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

I like to say that I'm never bored. I do have several projects going at once, though. I go to knitting groups and have to bring projects that I can concentrate on when the conversation gets going. I like to show how things are progressing on each project and also to see what others are making and their progress. I think I finish more projects in the long-run, by having several going at once. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lorriekisch (Mar 17, 2011)

I do the same thing get bored with one put it aside and pick up something else I have at 4 WIP' right now but never get bored always something to start than I go back and work on the one I put aside


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

Each of us is an individual and needs to go where the creative spirit is leading us. Sometimes, I will knit non stop and other times, I will just look at patterns or browse the local yarn shops. I usually have several projects going and switch back and forth. 

I am sorry that your brother seems to be judging you. But just remember, there are lots if us out there who do understand.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to have some boring projects to take with me on a trip or a Dr visit, such as the leg of a sock. I like to follow graph patterns at home so I can give it more attention and have all the room I need. I always have at least 4 or 5 projects going on to once.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I try to avoid doing the same project a second time without much time and assorted projects interspersed. As for the negative feedback. I think non knitters or at least noncrafters do not have an idea of how long it takes to complete a project.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Always always have at least 2 projects started. One easy, one not easy, and one that travels well...


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

I sometimes get bored and then either start another project or search for new patterns. Or quit completely, but this last option rarely happens.
My family often complains I knit too much and tell me scary stories about losing my sight or other calamities that might come upon me. Not too encouraging


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

DITTO!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I get burned out lots of times. I usually have several projects going at the same time to keep from getting bored. I finish the projects but I too will frog is it gets to the point that I feel that I am not going to finish. I like to revert to baby projects, or dishcloths. I suppose it is the feeling to finish something then go back to the other project.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess that is what I am getting, because I am trying to finish a shawl, and boring. But I don't want to put it down but boring. Guess I should do what others do, and start something else. I must have a dozen others patterns I want to start. I take a walk arround the house about every 4, or more rows, Geting a lot of exercize though. Now it is garden time, so I do spend time there. But that shawl is there staring me in the face when I come back in.Hard to get back in the mood, but I have a time line for it. Vacation in the fall. Good Luck Doris from Poy Sippi Wi.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I do the same thing as well. I have at least three projects on the go at any given time. I knit for charity and get tired of knitting mitts or socks all the time, so switch it up.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I usually have several projects going at the same time. That way if I get tired of one I just pick up another. I am always looking for the next one !!


We need some variation. Our mind gets bored doing the same thing for a long time. Picking up different projects keeps us concentrated and interested in what we are doing. So new ideas will reveil. Working too long on the same project kills the inspiration.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I usually have a "big or difficult" project going along with some mindless (socks) knitting. When I am tired of concentrating I pick up the mindless project.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that! I have one glove and one sock to finish while working on an afghan for my granddaughter.


----------



## CamperStamper (May 20, 2013)

I always thought having many WIP was the sign of a true crafter?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

when I feel a burn out coming, I clean house! Usually only takes one day!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

CamperStamper said:


> I always thought having many WIP was the sign of a true crafter?


Do you mean WIP of the same craft or of different crafts?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This seems perfectly normal to me. The male specie doesn't get it at times.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Small items like baby things is a great solution. I get bored easily too.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> Wow, I really relate to this - I am exactly the same. I usually have 3 projects going so I can alternate when boredom sets in. I do stick with it when the end is in sight, though.


That's me too. I usually have two knitted projects and one crochet project. Sometimes someone will ask me to make something, then I'll do that to take a break from what I am doing. I always have an afghan or two on the go. But I take several breaks. I also like to have mindless knitting projects so I can keep knitting without paying too much attention.


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Absolutely! Right now I have booties to sew seam in, baby newborn hat to embellish with crocheted flower, one afghan of gigantic proportions for my adult granddaughter, two prayer shawls, and an ancient baby pattern brochure that is calling me to make a vintage layette for three babies all due in July! Fun... never bored!


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes we need a break. If a pattern doesn't seem to work, I set it aside, and come back to it later. Then the light bulb goes on, and any problem I was experiencing disappears. I usually have three or four projects going at once, and even when I am working on them, my mind wanders and I am either thinking of another pattern, or
dreaming up one of my own. There does not seem to be enough hours in the day for me to do all the hand work I would like to do. "Me Days" are hard to come by. A women's work is never done, and we have to make time
for ourselves once in a while.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Right now I am on a different type of break...no knitting. I haven't knit in a couple of weeks. It's different because I usually finish one project and can't wait to start the next. I think it is due to the change of seasons...more and different things to take interest in. This happens to me from time to time.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I purposely keep at least 3 projects going so I don't get burnout. Some are more detailed and I have to really be careful, like (Stevieland's lace KAL), and a baby sweater that I'm working up and verifying the pattern for a workshop I'll be teaching in the summer. So I have to have an easy knit project. Even then, I have to take a day or two off just to clear my head.



AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I always have several things going - some of them have been in the closet for a few years and I pull them out, work a few rows and back in the closet. Hubby used to give me a hard time as he is a do one thing, get it done sort of person before starting another project - now he just laughs and says "whatever makes you happy". When I feel I am getting bored, I pull out some cotton and do a washcloth, by the time it is finished I am ready to go back to my bigger project.


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

My problem is my compulsion to complete anything I start. I'm almost done with an afghan and I promise you I'll never do another (it's not my first) because I have been bored working on it and once it gets really big it's too bulky to take anywhere to work on it. I guess I have made a little progress because I have managed to start and finish a shawl while still working on the afghan. I'm eager to start something new.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Although I have 2 big projects started (a shawl and an afghan), I keep making dish/washcloths and even a coffee mug warmer cause they are small and I can finish them quickly! I like to see the finished projects, I guess.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

AtomicCupcake said:


> LOL Theres no telling with him. He thinks the whole knitting thing is a waste of time if Im not making any money. He will never understand. I think he is just nosey and bossy then anything else. LOL


Does he play golf because to me that's a waste of time too!? At least we have beautiful things at the end unlike golfers!!


----------



## bray818 (Jan 22, 2013)

One of my solutions is to finish something, anything. Get that good feeling of finishing a project, then it seems easier to go back to the multiple unfinished, with a new attitude!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a process that helps me... Since I love all areas of the knitting experience I have it going all the time... I love the search for the perfect pattern, the perfect yarn, and then knitting it and finally the finishing touches.. so
I am always doing one of the above and while I'm searching and finishing up I'm quickly trying to finish my current work in progress... Now if I get really board with it and it sits around for a long time because I have been to anxious to get started on something new I may frog it and use the yarn for something else...
I like to do quick little projects in between the large ones or at the same time.. depending on how large the large one is... I'm doing a lace stole now and I can see the end of it coming soon but even then I have played around with new stitch patterns just to see what my new yarn looks like  I also started a scarf this weekend because I want to get it done fairly soon too... but they will both be done about the same time... so its will all turn out good for me..
I guess to answer your question... Yes... I do get board and feel the need to be creative before the larger projects are done


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. I often get bored with something I am doing, so I will pick up another project I am working on. Usually, I have 1 or 2 knit projects and the same amount of crochet projects going at a time. so, if I get bored doing say crocheting then I will put it down and work on a knitting. Some days I may not feel like doing any knitting or crocheting.
You are right to put something away for a few days if you are having troubles with it. Sometimes it may be that you are tired and a break will clear you head and make it easier to figure out on another day. I know I do that and it works for me.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new to knitting, am on my second pair of socks, first came out awful, this pair is doing better but boy am I struggling and I had to rip some stitches, was knitting on wrong side! How could I do something so dense, these are socks in the round on dpns, when I need a break I make a dishcloth, not really a knitting break but a different type and one with a greater chance of success, am on my fourth, they come out beautifully, now if I can only say that for my socks and am extra frustrated bc I didn't buy enough yarn so heels and toes are in a different color and every row I have to cut the yarn and tie a knot so I don't drag yarn halfway across sock, very frustrated but not bored, motivated to finish, but if you need a break take one, no ones in a race, this should be a relaxing hobby, happy relaxing, your friend janet


----------



## pinon (May 5, 2013)

I always have a couple of projects going. Socks or a similar small easy one that I carry with me so I can knit or crochet while my hubby runs into the auto parts store for "just a minute" lol The other project, one that requires that I focus, I work on in the evening after my children are settled down.

I don't seem to ever get bored but I did quit knitting/crocheting during the last 10 or so years while my terminally ill son required a great deal of time and care. About two years after he died, I started knitting, etc again. I had forgotten how much I loved fiber so am rediscovering yarn. I am amazed that the needles are so nice now. The circular needle cables used to be so stiff that I would dip them in hot water to soften them up!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, I get bored with a large pattern. I did a scarf for my daughter and then one for myself of the same pattern. By the time I got done with mine, I didn't even want to look at that pretty and easy pattern again. I have been doing lots of dishcloths and have only done maybe two of the same pattern. They are fast and pretty because I look for something different. They keep my interest as I can see the end. Once in a while, I make myself finish something else - have a baby sweater almost done. It was fun until I figured out I was doing it wrong when the sweater part was almost done with just the sleeves left. It will work but is not as cute as the pattern! Oh, well, someone will wear it anyway. I got frustrated when the edging did not work out so didn't read the pattern closely enough.


----------



## Nutty knitter Margo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How do you think my number of WIPs has gotten up to 74? I tackle things too big, get bored or distracted (by something seen on KP, usually), and begin something else. Eventually, they do get finished ... if I don't just get fed up and rip it out.


I can relate to this, Jessica-Jean, though you do beat me on number of WIP's; I can only boast about 12 on the go at any one time !! Marguerite x


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

This could me writing this, I say this all the time about adult onset ADD. I usually two different scarfs going, a larger project. 
when I really need a break I do a quick hat for one of the grandkids, fortunately we have quite a few, and they never stop growing.


Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Me too!  I think I've developed a case of adult onset ADD
> I usually am working on at least 3 small projects.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I switch to dish/wash cloths in Tunisian crochet. Tunisian is fun and easy and the results are heavier, thicker and more efficient as pot-holders or hot mats as well as the cloths. Use up stash, too!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

My "go back to" project is a wonderful stash (stairstep) afghan. After 8 or 9 lap afghans, I got bored, and started CROCHETING hot pads.... made over 100 and it is fun. Someday I will go back to the afghan. Tell your brother he is the weird person - he should get busy doing something, rather than criticizing you!!!!!

.


AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

I always have multiple projects going at the same time. I keep something small and easy in a bag to grab when we go in the car. Everything does get completed eventually.


----------



## lndoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

I not only alternate between several knitting projects at once, but also between reading and quilting. Burnout doesn't usually occur, but changes of mood and circumstances do. Books and knitting are portable, quilting generally isn't. It's wonderful having lots of things to keep my mind and hands busy.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

what I do is make 8" squares and everyone is a different pattern and some of them I make up myself which makes it a challenge so I'm never bored then I put them together and make a wonderful afghan. If you want to start some squares I have the patterns and will share the with you my e-mail address is *********************** Keep intouch Judy


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

well I don't quit. Not a quitter I will not stop until i get it done. I look for resources to see what I doing wrong then, I get to work on my knitting. When I'm tired I take a 30 min. break and go back to it. I only do one project at a time until finish. And oh boy love, love the finish work. I tried to do 2 at a time but that way you never end the second or 3rd work this way start until finish

Oh U
I'm a female the picture is my husband :thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so glad someone else does this...I had just commented on this to my DH yesterday abt having so many projects 5 or 6 and finishing nothing...He said that is b/c of being creative. I get bored to and want to see how this patt or that patt would look, so a little and put it aside and go back to my other one...I figure one day something will be finished and I can post a pic of it! LOL


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

I get very bored really fast...that is why I have about 6 different projects in progress right now...but that is all right....I knit to relax and to rest..so any way I do it is good....as long as I am happy...


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

Knitting is like life in so many ways...We tackle too much and then need a vacation! Sounds like your knitting is really tied into your life and it is great for you to take a break and switch to something else! Way to go!  Julie


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't get burn out but occasionally if a project is taking too long I will get bored and start something else so I can go back and finish the first project.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like your brother has a bone to pick - about other things he's not willing to talk about.

You get to choose how you spend your time ... 

He might not understand why you do what you do, but you can either tell him or not.

My symptoms commonly referred to as ADD means I can hyperfocus at times and then lose interest for a time, too.

My beloved husband didn't understand - but then he did. He said to me: You don't have to finish but you can never quit.

Meant the world to me! He realized that I don't necessarily even have to make anything - but I do need to buy things, maybe just in case.

Dale loved that my hobbies were not as expensive as his - but he had to learn how I work, too. I can type without looking at the keyboard - and although his field of endeavor was building software and computers - he could only type with 2 fingers - both ring fingers only - looking at the keyboard, not at the screen.

I didn't feel the need to pick on how he typed ... and how I type is how I made my living.

Hobbies are something else. *I* get to choose. Period.


----------



## ItsAuntieD (May 13, 2013)

I have two or three projects on the go, too. I relegate at least one to the TV room and one to the bedroom (I don't take up a lot of space in bed, so it's usually beside me and my laptop sits at my feet while I sleep). My problem is that I lose interest right at the end - I have a baby jacket done, except that it needs a few ends worked in and four buttons added - I put it to one side and I started a new project. It can take me months to finish the previous one.


----------



## 78marna (May 5, 2013)

I find that when I'm tired of it, I read a book. I always have a bit of sock yarn ready to make a sock. I'm a caregiver for a husband with COPD. So, in case of a hospital trip, I have a project ready to take along with my book. Yes, sometimes it's boring but I've knitted for 50+ years and if I'm doing stockinette, I can keep an eye on the TV.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not just burnout, I think our brain needs variety & a huge or intricate project gets to be too much too long. That's when we start making mistakes. And my fingers like to feel a different yarn & different size needles for a while. Eventually everything gets knitted. Sometimes I'll knit a few rows of 2 projects alternatively.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet you do wonderful work. We all knit our own way. Tell your brother to mind his own business. IMHO



AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Aha! I was right telling him to mind his own business.



AtomicCupcake said:


> LOL Theres no telling with him. He thinks the whole knitting thing is a waste of time if Im not making any money. He will never understand. I think he is just nosey and bossy then anything else. LOL


----------



## rwj (Jun 7, 2012)

I not only switch projects, I switch from knitting altogether and move on to gardening, quilting or sewing clothing. After a break from a long project, I am enthusiastic about getting back to and completing it. I am not as productive as many knitters, but am totally enjoy whatever I am currently working on - knitting, gardening or sewing


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Burnout is not only common--I think it's inevitable for serious, dedicated knitters. I definitely recommend "switching it up" if one type of work is getting monotonous. I personally switch from cable work to lace or try a darling new baby pattern. I'm also a fan of taking an occasional break from knitting to do something completely different for awhile. Get outside, take a walk, go to a movie, read a book, lunch with a friend, etc.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't like doing multiple projects so I just do one at a time but I get tired of knitting what ever I am working on and have to take a break. I always keep it near so I don't forget it but I just need to stop. I plan on just keeping a sock on the needles and doing something else and switch back and forth to the sock but I don't do that. If I start something else I will do it until it is done and not do the sock. Socks are my favorite thing to knit.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


To put your mind at ease, I have a Navajo pattern afghan I've been working on for years and have yet to finish. It is done in Tunisian crochet (plain) and it takes 30 minutes to crochet to one end and then reverse. Needless to say, out of boredom it has been tucked away. So you are not alone.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I usually have several projects going at the same time. That way if I get tired of one I just pick up another. I am always looking for the next one !!


I guess I do the same thing. Right now I am working on the tree of life workshop here on KP. It definitely is not boring because the pattern changes so much. I am waiting for the yarn I ordered for Stevielands lace KAL. I don't think that will be boring either. I do have a two pair of socks, another afghan and several other projects in the works. Now I want to try socks on 12# circular needles as sockit2me does. Looks like most of us like variety in our knitting.

Pstsy


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I do that all the time. I have at least 3 projects going right now. A lace shawl that takes concentration, a little tank for my 4yo, and a boneyard shawl that needs to be bound off (which takes forever). If I don't want to work on any of those I cast on a baby hat or some other small project.

Enjoy your knitting, pattern searching and yarn petting and ignore you brother.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How do you think my number of WIPs has gotten up to 74? I tackle things too big, get bored or distracted (by something seen on KP, usually), and begin something else. Eventually, they do get finished ... if I don't just get fed up and rip it out.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I KNOW I don't have that many! My hat (knitted, of course) is off to you. :lol:


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe we call these projects "UFOs" - un-finished objects.


----------



## Donna Wilson (Nov 25, 2012)

I think you are completely normal. Many times I have more than one project going. If I have something big that is ongoing, I will start other projects along the way that I can finish quickly. Don't listen to your brother. He obviously doesn't know the mind of a knitter.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now I am:
1. Saving up for the 25 skeins of red yarn to finish the "Drunken Tirangles" blankie
2. Working on the "Current Learner", making a mitered square and then picking up sts all around and knitting a square [a square shawl/throw]
3. Knitting and crocheting washcloths to learn new stitches and techniques.

When I tire of the "Learner" I make another washcloth. It's nice to have just what I want and not to have to buy them!


----------



## litlsprite (Jul 21, 2012)

Creative brains need variety! I always have several knitting projects on the go and work on whichever one gives me the most pleasure. That way my love for knitting shines thru in the project. I have also come to accept that no matter how long I live, my knitting will never be finished. So some lucky knitter will inherit my stash and all unfinished projects. &#128522;


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

this is why we all have multiple projects of all kinds going at once. I think our bodies (hands) appreciate it. I am on burn out right now.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think we all get tired of working on one project at a time from time to time. I don't necessarily get bored, just wishing I'd finish it quicker. I do switch off from knitting to crocheting or to counted cross stitch. If I'm tired of those, I will sew, read, clean the house :lol: , play with the dogs, go shopping, etc. It's normal. Don't fret over it. ;-)


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

I am with you on having several things on the go. I do mittens and hats for charity and some family and friend younger generations. I do the same with baking and am forever looking for more new ideas to cook or bake. That way all my married life and at eighty two intend not to change. Jeannie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Right now I am:
> 1. Saving up for the 25 skeins of red yarn to finish the "*Drunken Tirangles*" blankie
> 2. Working on the "*Current Learner*", making a mitered square and then picking up sts all around and knitting a square {a square shawl/throw}
> 3. Knitting and crocheting washcloths to learn new stitches and techniques.
> ...


I just looked on Ravelry for anything with those two names; no luck. Are either available online? Never have too many patterns, and I LOVE mitered squares.


----------



## Plymouthgal (Apr 19, 2013)

You are not by yourself. Same here. I have a project right now I need to get back to.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> ... I didn't buy enough yarn so heels and toes are in a different color and every row I have to cut the yarn and tie a knot so I don't drag yarn halfway across sock, very frustrated ...


I can't claim to be a master sock-knitter; I've only knitted two pairs, and those were toddler-sized. However, there shouldn't be any knots in socks, especially not in the foot/heel area. Please, stop cutting and knotting! Get some experienced sock-knitter - here or at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Socknitters/ to help you make your socks withOUT either dragging yarn across sock or blister-causing knots and ends all over!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Oooo! Don't cut yarn in socks and knot .... weave it in as you go!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CamperStamper said:


> I always thought having many WIP was the sign of a true crafter?


WELCOME to Knitting Paradise!

I'd like to agree with your thought, but I believe I'm just too easily distracted when I see another pretty pattern or yarn!


----------



## ItsAuntieD (May 13, 2013)

Yarn petting! Too funny!


----------



## ItsAuntieD (May 13, 2013)

I don't knit, so I don't know if one nomally ties knots, but in crochet, knots are a big no-no! Ends are always to be worked in - at least an inch, preferably longer. Some hookers split the yarn, and work it in two different directions. I would say I do this abt half the time, especially when my ends are only an inch or so long.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

I am the same way. And not just with knitting. It's ok to have more than one project going at a time - that's how women work. Actually it's how we live our lives - juggling laundry, dishes, vacuuming, etc. - We have become good at doing 2 or 4 things at the same time. So don't feel bad about. Step away - you'll come back fresher.


----------



## Kaffee Tante (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish I had the time to get bored with a project. I am averaging one row a day or less on my current sweater project because there are so many interruptions. At this rate I will be done when I am 100 - lol


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahh, the WIP collection. I have them all over the house. Never know what I will finish first. Plus I have to hide things if the person I am making for drops over. Must keep 2 things by me at all time. LOLL


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

WIP, 74 WOW. I'd never get to sleep at night lol. It's not often that I don't finish a project once started but a few years ago, I didn't have any place to set my knitting machine up after moving into this house so ..... I asked my niece if she would like to "have" it. After giving my knitting machine away, I was going through my yarn stash and found a sweater I had started on the machine. It is almost completed but I don't think I will ever finish it .. not by hand.

Neenie


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

rwj said:


> I not only switch projects, I switch from knitting altogether and move on to gardening, quilting or sewing clothing. After a break from a long project, I am enthusiastic about getting back to and completing it. I am not as productive as many knitters, but am totally enjoy whatever I am currently working on - knitting, gardening or sewing


I do that too ( see my earlier post). I figured that there is something wrong with me for I've done it for years! I get involved with something all the way then quit it for something else.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Obviously, by the # of pages in this posting, there are a lot of us out there who are DK's ( distracted knitters). I have several projects going at once and will probably never change. I enjoy knitting, crocheting, and tatting, but keep it to small projects I can finish without too much DK'ing.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I've always wondered if it is burn out, bored or in my case, even at this old age, short attention span. I have been that way with most of my hobbies. Sewing, Quilting, knitting and crafts, I have put stuff away and not go back for fifteen years. Thank god for rubber maid containers. But in the past few years I have been trying to clean up and finish these projects because when I pass on they will all land up in the garbage. My children never had my same interest nor do they have the patients for sorting out stuff their moto is less is more. The less stuff you have the more room you have so they do not collect anything, if they are not using it, it goes.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to do so much - knit, crochet, counted cross stitch - and I have multiple projects going of each. It keeps me from getting bored, and it's impetus to keep going. I set up a rotation to work on each project for a certain number of hours, and then I have to switch to the next one. At least I don't get bored with any one project.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> I want to do so much - knit, crochet, counted cross stitch - and I have multiple projects going of each. It keeps me from getting bored, and it's impetus to keep going. I set up a rotation to work on each project for a certain number of hours, and then I have to switch to the next one. At least I don't get bored with any one project.


Good idea, Bob.

Pretty cat.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

always have a bunch of things going at the same time. some easy some hard. i never get bored, just keep finding new patterns to try. have four projects going right now !!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

JCF said:


> Good idea, Bob.
> 
> Pretty cat.


Thanks


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I usually have several projects going at the same time. That way if I get tired of one I just pick up another. I am always looking for the next one !!


This is what I do, too. When several projects are finished within a couple of weeks of each other, it's kind of like Christmas!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I want to do so much - knit, crochet, counted cross stitch - and I have multiple projects going of each. It keeps me from getting bored, and it's impetus to keep going. I set up a rotation to work on each project for a certain number of hours, and then I have to switch to the next one. At least I don't get bored with any one project.


Boy, that's me....I've NEVER been bored!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I switch to another project. I also will take time out from knitting altogether.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually have 3 projects going at once. Sometimes I combine crochet and knitting for the different projects. I also try to not work more than 2 hours on an individual project. It work for be because I don't get bored and put the project down for weeks or months and I do seem to get them all finished.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

recently I didn't have any energy left by the time my kids, 4, 7, 9 went to bet to knit. Knitting usually makes me tired. I would sit and look at patterns for HOURS most night. We are out or printer ink AGAIN because of me! But a KPer sent me free yarn for charity work so I knit every night for charity now... And even during the day.... Then I will do more stuff for us and as gifts..... (I am currently even using a pattern I ALREADY HAD!) But I do have several unfinished (even from nearly 2 yrs go) projects. Gotta get at them. Maybe before I get back to regular knitting!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit, crochet and embroider, but have been burned out on embroidery for awhile, currently crocheting, but need to finish the project since it is one for charity. But would rather be knitting right now -- lol -- I think we all have our limits -- there can be too much of a good thing -- maybe you can find another knitter to talk with instead of your brother (mine don't understand why you don't just buy whatever it is that you are making)


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Yes, I do this too. I'm currently ashamed to admit how many projects I have in the works. I crochet also. That just means more projects. However, as another KPer posted, I tend to stick with one when I'm nearing the end. Happy knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> ... I set up a rotation to work on each project for a certain number of hours, and then I have to switch to the next one. ...


I wish I could be as organized at you! To set up a rotation, set time limits ... It'll never happen, unless I get some serious brain injury that changes my personality altogether!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> This is what I do, too. When several projects are finished within a couple of weeks of each other, it's kind of like Christmas!


It's true. It's rare that just one long-standing project is finished at a time. Somehow it's several at nearly the same time and then long, long periods of just plodding along through the WIPs with nothing seeming to near completion. Potholders and washcloths do NOT count.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

thats all i do now is knit and crochet for charity. i love it because if i get bored with blankets i go to chemo hats or prayer shawls, etc. ill probably run out of money for yarn before i run out of ideas!!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Let's put it this way, I'm mostly done with one blanket, started another, am currently working on dishcloths for a KP member who requested them last week, have yarn picked out for Another Blanket... and am waiting for a yarn shipment to finish another blanket. No your situation doesn't sound much more different than anyone else on here. Tell brother to mind his own business.


----------



## ItsAuntieD (May 13, 2013)

i only print out patterns right before I work on them, otherwise i just download it to my putr and back it up. No ink used!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ItsAuntieD said:


> i only print out patterns right before I work on them, otherwise i just download it to my putr and back it up. No ink used!


Absolutely! To reduce ink usage even more, I usually copy/paste just the text into a Word doc and print _that_. I do not need the ink-guzzling photos after I've decided to knit an item. I get really frustrated by PDFs that are somehow or other locked so that I'm unable to copy the text from them. Depending on my mood, length of pattern, and ink-supply, I either print it out, ditch it, or type out the text word-by-word.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I get it too. Only I not only switch between knitting projects, but also quilting projects. I tend to do my sewing during the day and knitting after dinner. I'm working on a sweater for myself using yarn that was partially knitted into a sweater for an old boy friend who is long gone (I just recently found it) and socks... again for myself (this knitting for myself is relatively new to me). I get bored with the sweater because its a lot of knitting to get an inch of work done (I'm not small)... and also I'm a little worried that its going to be too small for me when I finish. I want a sweater that will fit nicely without too much bagging. The socks I had partway done - a simple lace pattern that I kept screwing up. Then I watched a very active mystery with my husband and got so caught up in it, I dropped too many stitches to recover and frogged the whole thing!


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Burn out is why I quilt, cross stitch and whatever is handy at the time. Now I'm reworking a quilt I did 31 years ago. There is always something to help pass the time. Please ignore brother like you did when you were kids.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How do you think my number of WIPs has gotten up to 74? I tackle things too big, get bored or distracted (by something seen on KP, usually), and begin something else. Eventually, they do get finished ... if I don't just get fed up and rip it out.


I'm shocked that you counted up to 74! Wow that came out totally wrong!!  what I mean is I'm impressed that you actually have a total count of your WIPs. I counted up to about 12 and was so overwhelmed I had to stop rounding up all the tote bags....


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I had a bad case of burn out about a year ago. I disliked anything I started and kept ripping out, starting something else, ripping, starting....then I started rounding up my stash and was inspired to use up my bags of acrylic to make baby blankets--one a month. I'm pleased to report I made 5 blankets so far this year! All donated and out of the house. My patterns are in the ravelry queue along with my yarn notes so I don't forget what I want to make. It's a win win for me--pattern searching, stash busting and charity donations. Burn out is over as I look forward to completing the month's project and starting the next.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> I'm shocked that you counted up to 74! Wow that came out totally wrong!!  what I mean is I'm impressed that you actually have a total count of your WIPs. I counted up to about 12 and was so overwhelmed I had to stop rounding up all the tote bags....


Oh, no! I only stopped searching them out and writing them down on a real paper-and-pen list when I reached 74, and that was as of March 2011. I haven't had the nerve to tally them again. I know I've finished some, and I also know I've begun others. At this point, I just knit/crochet on whatever tickles my fancy. If it's an old WIP, so much the better. If it's something new that snagged my attention, so be it. My survivors will deal as they will with whatever I don't finish and give away. I'm not packing it up and giving it all away just to tie up my affairs. I don't know how much longer I'll be knitting/crocheting, but I'm not going to prepare for my demise in any way. It will happen when it happens, and devil take the hindmost! I shall continue my yarn play as long as possible!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet and have several projects going at once. Right now I am knitting a shawl from Annie's Attic

http://www.anniescatalog.com/knit/detail.html?prod_id=88543

and it is nothing but stockinette knitting. I find it extremely boring so I switch to something else. I almost always have at least two projects, often three or four, going at one time.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I hear you. That's why I try to work on several projects simultaneously, so there is a variety and not too much boredom.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's true. It's rare that just one long-standing project is finished at a time. Somehow it's several at nearly the same time and then long, long periods of just plodding along through the WIPs with nothing seeming to near completion. Potholders and washcloths do NOT count.


You're quite right about the potholders and washcloths, and dare I add hats? I tend to kick out a lot of those periodically, but the big projects stay WIPs for years sometimes :~D. I must be truly in love with the yarn and pattern to really push without switching off; I usually do those in two's or three's.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have needlework A D D. I have no fewer than seven projects going at one time, knitting, thread lace crochet, quilting, embroidery, garment sewing, traditional embroidery. When I lose interest I just go into my sewing room open a drawer and pull out a UFO and play with it until finished or until I get bored with it again. 

It all depends on my mood, attention span, time available, time of day or day of the week, and the weather what I choose to work on. The variety of UFO's to choose from is what keeps me from being totally bored and idle. and off the streets and out of jail.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have to finish one before I can even start another. I have OCD and must finish anything before I can move on.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I have needlework A D D. I have no fewer than seven projects going at one time, knitting, thread lace crochet, quilting, embroidery, garment sewing, traditional embroidery. When I lose interest I just go into my sewing room open a drawer and pull out a UFO and play with it until finished or until I get bored with it again.
> 
> It all depends on my mood, attention span, time available, time of day or day of the week, and the weather what I choose to work on. The variety of UFO's to choose from is what keeps me from being totally bored and idle. and off the streets and out of jail.


You sound like me. I switch back and forth between my 7 knitting projects and sewing. Now I have taken an interest in quilting. Oh I am embroidering squares to make hubby an afghan. If I get tired of doing one thing I switch to another. I like to knit Christmas stockings but find those hard to do until cold weather arrives. I knitted one baby blanket this spring and made I a baby quilt and a smaller one to use in a car seat. So far I have done no jail time.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I too experience "burn-out". It's probably because I knit wayyyy too much. I don't usually burn-out because I'm bored or don't like the pattern... it happens to me because I don't like the yarn. Strange, huh? But, it's true for me. 

I always have several WIP so that I can "change crayon color"... and, that keeps me going. 

So, don't fret and, certainly, don't stop knitting. Burn-out is normal.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I think it's funny how sometimes you can get on really quickly with a project and others you feel a sort of sense of "dread" every time you think about them but you know you want to finish it - like the baby blanket I am working on at the moment. It's a really simple pattern but I'm getting nowhere fast with it. I even got my mum to do a bit of it on a recent visit but I haven't looked at it since. Maybe later today............but I've just picked some rhubarb from the garden so I really will have to make that rhubarb crumble........oh well maybe tomorrow


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, no! I only stopped searching them out and writing them down on a real paper-and-pen list when I reached 74, and that was as of March 2011. I haven't had the nerve to tally them again. I know I've finished some, and I also know I've begun others. At this point, I just knit/crochet on whatever tickles my fancy. If it's an old WIP, so much the better. If it's something new that snagged my attention, so be it. My survivors will deal as they will with whatever I don't finish and give away. I'm not packing it up and giving it all away just to tie up my affairs. I don't know how much longer I'll be knitting/crocheting, but I'm not going to prepare for my demise in any way. It will happen when it happens, and devil take the hindmost! I shall continue my yarn play as long as possible!


That's the spirit!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Christi said:


> When someone gives me a hard time about my knitting/crocheting.......I just tell them I have extra
> needles and pester them about giving them lessons.
> When I was home last summer.......my brothers roommate was worried cause I kept telling him I had my extra crochet hook ready for his crochet lesson. He didn't know what to think of the whole thing.


Here's something you can tell your brother's roommate. We have a friend that has been crocheting for years. Mostly he crochets granny squares, but he does crochet and he is a retired lineman--macho type. :thumbup: 
Another thing is that it is believed that crocheting actually started with men sailors. I have been thinking of teaching my husband as I think it will help him focus and keep his mind active. He has Parkinson's disease w/ some dimentia.


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, isn't it amazing. We all knit and crochet for others but rarely for ourselves. Last winter, however, I started a cardigan sweater with a simple nubby pattern for myself in medium blue, worsted. I had the yarn given to me in different balls that had been frogged. So I was working with "old" stuff. I got bored with the sweater and so it became a vest. I trimmed it in crochet (black) and it is so warm. Best of all I received so many compliments when I wore it. I was surprised when people asked for the pattern!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

missylam said:


> I have to finish one before I can even start another. I have OCD and must finish anything before I can move on.


This is one of those cases where it can be proven that there is a silver living in having OCD; if they could put us in a bag together, me with my multitudinous WIPs and you with your need to finish everything, shake us up, I guess we'd both come out winners in the knitting/crocheting game. Don't we wish it could be that easy? DH has ADD and nothing will ever change that, either, so I guess we're all stuck, to a point, with who we are.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Grammy Jean said:


> Yes, isn't it amazing. We all knit and crochet for others but rarely for ourselves. Last winter, however, I started a cardigan sweater with a simple nubby pattern for myself in medium blue, worsted. I had the yarn given to me in different balls that had been frogged. So I was working with "old" stuff. I got bored with the sweater and so it became a vest. I trimmed it in crochet (black) and it is so warm. Best of all I received so many compliments when I wore it. I was surprised when people asked for the pattern!


I agree, I make things for other family members and put off things I want to make myself. However, I bought some Red Heart Chunky yarn to make my husband and me sweaters. He picked out a little darker shade than mine, but I am going to use the same pattern for both. 
A few weeks ago I had asked everyone if they had or knew where I could get some patterns for bulky knit sweaters. Guess what? I happened on quite a few on the Lions website yesterday when I was actually looking for a pattern that someone in this forum had done. I downloaded them in my pattern section and want my husband to help me decide which we both can agree on.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I am in that stage right now. For the past year or so I have been making so many different things for so many different people or organizations that I just want to take a break and actually take a week or so and just read or whatever that I have put to the side to finish all these projects. Still have a few hanging over my head to get finished but getting harder to pick it up and get it started or finished. I know this will pass as I do love to knit/crochet and to see what comes out of a ball of yarn and a hook or needle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> I am in that stage right now. For the past year or so I have been making so many different things for so many different people or organizations that I just want to take a break and actually take a week or so and just read or whatever that I have put to the side to finish all these projects. Still have a few hanging over my head to get finished but getting harder to pick it up and get it started or finished. I know this will pass as I do love to knit/crochet and to see what comes out of a ball of yarn and a hook or needle.


This is why I've stopped knitting to anyone's requests/demands/DEADLINES! I knit what, for whomever, and whenever pleases ME. If the finished objects stay in my home or are given away to friends/family/complete strangers, who cares? I got the fun/frustration of the making!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I usually knit whatever I want to also. I have had one request outside the family, it was for a simple lace hat like one I had made for my DIL. It only took me two evenings. My granddaughter went shopping with me to Hobby Lobby, I needed fabric, and she was in the yarn aisle, she came back with 3 skeins of worsted weight in purple, turquoise and hot pink. She wanted a stripped scarf out of those colors (she's seven). Then she picked out their brand Diva in varigated gold, blue, green,and purple colors for a scarf. I love it, she is now learning to knit.


Jessica-Jean said:


> This is why I've stopped knitting to anyone's requests/demands/DEADLINES! I knit what, for whomever, and whenever pleases ME. If the finished objects stay in my home or are given away to friends/family/complete strangers, who cares? I got the fun/frustration of the making!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Just a random rambling question  How often do you get Knitting/Pattern burn out/boredom? If I spend to much time on a project I tend to get really bored and have to stop and do something else.
> 
> I am currently working on 3 patterns lol My brother is always making fun of me because Im not finishing one project and doing another. I know I am not a quitter I am just get bored of it and have to do something else.
> 
> ...


me to just out the xstitch down and started to knit skull and xbone jersey for budding 6yr old pirate


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

elly69 said:


> me to just out the xstitch down and started to knit skull and xbone jersey for budding 6yr old pirate


gosh can't see to spell 'put' heaven help the knitting


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LYTHAMSTANNES said:


> I usually knit whatever I want to also. I have had one request outside the family, it was for a simple lace hat like one I had made for my DIL. It only took me two evenings. My granddaughter went shopping with me to Hobby Lobby, I needed fabric, and she was in the yarn aisle, she came back with 3 skeins of worsted weight in purple, turquoise and hot pink. She wanted a stripped scarf out of those colors (she's seven). Then she picked out their brand Diva in varigated gold, blue, green,and purple colors for a scarf. I love it, she is now learning to knit.


Lythamstannes, and Jessica Jean I'm with you both on that point. I knit for whomever I want whenever I want. There are no expectations from anyone... no deadlines. Makes everyone happy, including myself.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely! To reduce ink usage even more, I usually copy/paste just the text into a Word doc and print _that_. I do not need the ink-guzzling photos after I've decided to knit an item. I get really frustrated by PDFs that are somehow or other locked so that I'm unable to copy the text from them. Depending on my mood, length of pattern, and ink-supply, I either print it out, ditch it, or type out the text word-by-word.


I sometimes print the patterns, but only the pattern. More often, however, I draw the pattern on a piece of paper. It takes longer but in the process I get to know how the pattern works and than it is much easier to knit.
I am a bit old-fashioned and believe in stimulating the brain power this way


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

dialfred said:


> It's not just burnout, I think our brain needs variety...


I agree- we need to use various parts of our brain, as well.
________________________________________________
The brain is one of the largest and most complex organs in the human body. It is made up of more than 100 billion nerves that communicate in trillions of connections called synapses.

The brain is made up of many specialized areas that work together:
 The cortex is the outermost layer of brain cells. Thinking and voluntary movements begin in the cortex.
 The brain stem is between the spinal cord and the rest of the brain. Basic functions like breathing and sleep are controlled here.
 The basal ganglia are a cluster of structures in the center of the brain. The basal ganglia coordinate messages between multiple other brain areas.
 The cerebellum is at the base and the back of the brain. The cerebellum is responsible for coordination and balance.

The brain is also divided into several lobes:
 The frontal lobes are responsible for problem solving and judgment and motor function.
 The parietal lobes manage sensation, handwriting, and body position.
 The temporal lobes are involved with memory and hearing.
 The occipital lobes contain the brain's visual processing system.

The brain is surrounded by a layer of tissue called the meninges. The skull (cranium) helps protect the brain from injury.
________________________________________________
I, too, have several knitting projects going at a time plus counted cross-stitch, reading, doing computer research & playing games- solitaire, canasta, mahjongg on the computer & sudoku or crossword puzzles. I also play the piano.

I alternate between them. With simple patterns I can listen to books on tape or watch TV. For complex patterns I have music on to quiet my world.

All in all, I think my day goes better when I balance my activities. I hate housework so I alternate that with my "happy stuff."

Not only do I think we need to exercise various parts of the brain, I think we need to use our bodies with variety. For example when I changed from knitting to cross-stitch, my hands are positioned & used differently. Watching TV as I knit requires neck movement... having had 5 neck surgeries, that's important for me & decreases muscle spasms at the end of my day.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

conig said:


> I agree- we need to use various parts of our brain, as well.
> ________________________________________________
> The brain is one of the largest and most complex organs in the human body. It is made up of more than 100 billion nerves that communicate in trillions of connections called synapses.
> 
> ...


Hi, wow this is too deep for me, think I'll stick to my mangled socks lol, happy thinking and knitting, your friend janet


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, wow this is too deep for me, think I'll stick to my mangled socks lol, happy thinking and knitting, your friend janet


I enjoyed the brain variant that had a huge chocolate/dessert section. Substitute what works for you and...<G>


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I enjoyed the brain variant that had a huge chocolate/dessert section. Substitute what works for you and...<G>


Its still to early for my frontal lobes to process information probably not even right what I just wrote, janet


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

I think burnout can happen with anything. I think it happens more often to those of us that throw ourselves 100% into the things we do. If we don't take a break...burnout. I switch back and forth between reading and knitting.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

wendishuff said:


> I think burnout can happen with anything. I think it happens more often to those of us that throw ourselves 100% into the things we do. If we don't take a break...burnout. I switch back and forth between reading and knitting.


Hi, I don't have burnout but I don't have enough hours in the day to do all I want and I fall asleep so early that I'm behind in my book reading, maybe I should read instead of knit sometimes but the knitting is addictive, oh well, happy reading and knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I have at least 15 wip at all times. I just ripped out an entire vest for my husband because by the time I finished it he had gained about 15 lbs ( he just retired, and hadn't gotten his bearings yet). I have been knitting for about 60 years and always have had multiple things going at the same time.I have upstairs things ( I knit for about 1/2 hr before sleeping), downstairs things ( for rest breaks), car things, Dr's office things, waiting in line for anything things. All are in their own separate little bag ,complete with all the necessary things for them, like cable needles, sts markers, etc. so I can grab any given bag at any given time and be all set to go.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

2sticksofwood said:


> I have at least 15 wip at all times. I just ripped out an entire vest for my husband because by the time I finished it he had gained about 15 lbs ( he just retired, and hadn't gotten his bearings yet). I have been knitting for about 60 years and always have had multiple things going at the same time.I have upstairs things ( I knit for about 1/2 hr before sleeping), downstairs things ( for rest breaks), car things, Dr's office things, waiting in line for anything things. All are in their own separate little bag ,complete with all the necessary things for them, like cable needles, sts markers, etc. so I can grab any given bag at any given time and be all set to go.


Wow, are you organized! Good for you! Happy knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Mercy! I'm beginning to feel better! For the first time six projects is sounding normal. Thank you all


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> It's about equal between looking for KP members needed answers, crocheting, knitting, doing some chores. And making sure I can go online without THIS computer fighting me...I have utilities on EVERY computer I build so that I'm not having to hover over a family member's shoulder...I don't like more than a familial hug - why should I expect the family member to?
> 
> If I see across the room that assistance is needed...THEN "momma" comes and corrects the computer...not until then. <G> Not really trying to take over the computer...if I need sleep after stitching a few hours...I'll go do it - WITHOUT holding my parent's hands at their computers.
> 
> Yes, I'm an admitted computer nerd...but who better than the person who built the computers...so that I have a machine to do a church calling without having to ask for one. I also am willing to answer MOST MS Windows related problems. I would have to research Apple and Linux problems...but I have worked with Linux.


Are you really offering free help with computer problems? I am a confident knitter & photographer BUT can not find all my photographs when I wish to post them here or e mail them to friends. DH has endless patience with me & most things but is no help with the computer!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Are you really offering free help with computer problems? I am a confident knitter & photographer BUT can not find all my photographs when I wish to post them here or e mail them to friends. DH has endless patience with me & most things but is no help with the computer!!!


This brings up a few questions...as I'm currently working with MS Windows Vista and 7.

What do you have for a MS Windows version?
Can you access Windows Explorer via Start-Accessories-Windows Explorer

Or

Is it Start-All Programs-Accessories-Windows Explorer

Once you do get to Windows Explorer you might be able to left-mouse click on the C drive entry and left-mouse click on the Search libraries window at the top right (this covers MS Windows 2003/Vista/7/8). Type in *.Jpg or *.Jpeg - I do hope this is what your camera has been storing on your hard drive.

Insert your flash drive now or when the search finishes...I've got instructions on how to copy and paste your photos to one flash drive below.

When the search finishes you will left mouse click on the first file name and tap on Ctrl A (keyboard) to select ALL of the photos. Tap on Ctrl c (keyboard) and then left mouse click on the letter of your flash drive.

Right mouse click and move down to "New" left-mouse-click, over to "Folder". When you see the window show on screen with the blinking curser in it...NAME your photo folder what you want to call it. Right-mouse click on that new named folder and move down to "paste", Left-mouse click on it. Wait for all the photos to move to that folder.

Double-left-mouse-click on that folder ... unless it opens to it after the transfer. See every possible photo you have on the computer in one place. At least I hope so...I'm not there to watch it with you. :-(


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knit when you want to and your body lets you and "Damn the torpedoes! Full steam ahead!"

WHY DO SOME MEN HAVE TO DENIGRATE ANYTHING THEY SEE A WOMAN DOING THAT IS NOT CENTERED AROUND THEM? 
What does a non-knitting BROTHER know about knitting [or anything else a woman does] besides how to annoy his sister, anyway?
I have CTS [both hands] for which I've had surgery [again, both hands] and still have symptoms, though not as badly as pre-surgeries. Whenever I don't have to type all day at the job, I come home and sit and knit. When my hands tell me to stop, I STOP!

I DO NOT knit for anyone else's approval, although praise for the work is nice, maybe...
And since it's something I do for ME, if I enjoy it, that's all that's needed. PERIOD.

I say, Knit in JOY, my Sister! :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i went through that for a time where it seemed more like a chore then enjoyment to knit...happy to say hasnt happened again!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I currently carry three WIPs' in my bookbag/knitting hauler/sudoku companion bag...those are only the ones I CARRY..many more at home. Usually carrier one mindless stockingnette..short easily remebered pattern repeat for work or when visiting. One lace for extended car trips or sitting before work and one "tween" project whichis usually a Socks for Soldiers project(socks or cap)


----------

